# 1-Spot Pedal power



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I didn't get an answer on the Gear page, so heres the same post here:

Just wondering if anyone can help me decide if i would have any problems running these pedals off a single 1spot with a daisy chain (and the appropriate adapters of course):

Morley wah vol
Goudie FX Compressor
Goudie FX 808 Plus
MXR Microamp
Peterson Strobostomp
Line6 DL4

These pedals are rarely on all at once, maybe at the most 3 of them on (not including the wah/vol which is on at all times).


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Line 6 requires 9VAC, not 9VDC, so it would have to be powered separately. The remaining pedals should be fine on a single One Spot.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm, 
is there some kind of converter?

i think i saw something about a converter somewhere.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> hmm,
> is there some kind of converter?
> 
> i think i saw something about a converter somewhere.


Yes, there is a convertor. http://www.visualsound.net/1spot.htm

I tried using a convertor to power a reverse polarity Fulltone Soulbender along with regular Fulltone, Boss pedals, and it didn't work.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I just ordered the Godlyke from Guitar Parts Canada. it comes with the whole system of cables, connectors, etc.

also, it runs at 240v too, so when I go back to the UK, there shoudl'nt be any problem..

Anyone know how quick GPC ships things to Toronto? i'm excited to get it!


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> I just ordered the Godlyke from Guitar Parts Canada. it comes with the whole system of cables, connectors, etc.
> 
> also, it runs at 240v too, so when I go back to the UK, there shoudl'nt be any problem..
> 
> Anyone know how quick GPC ships things to Toronto? i'm excited to get it!


I have the Godlyke and I love it. I use it with Boss, EHX, Danelectro, etc. The only thing I haven't tried to power is my Digitech WH-4.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I got the Godlyke about a month ago from GPC and I think it took about 7 days. Very happy with it.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone used the Godlyke with a Line6 Modeler like the DL4?

I saw a post on Harmony Central that said that you cant use it with these pedals (using the adapter). if this is the case, i'm going to cancel the order and rethink what i'm going to do about my power problem.

HELP! ASAP PLEASE!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Has anyone used the Godlyke with a Line6 Modeler like the DL4?
> I saw a post on Harmony Central that said that you cant use it with these pedals (using the adapter). if this is the case, i'm going to cancel the order and rethink what i'm going to do about my power problem.
> HELP! ASAP PLEASE!


...i faced a similar dilemma when i started shopping for pedal power units, and ultimately had to compromise. my line six and radial tonebone pedals will ONLY operate with their own power supplies. i did a fair amount of research on this and, from what i know now, there is no way around this.

-dh


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You can get the Voodoo Lab Pedal Power. It features 2 outputs that will power Line 6 modeling pedals. Pretty expensive tho. 

I looked around for one that I can use for the Tonebone (15Volts), Fulltone OCD (18volts), George Dennis Wah (9volts but reverse polarity) and the rest of my pedals. Haven't found one that can do all of the above.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

okcomputer said:


> I have the Godlyke and I love it. I use it with Boss, EHX, Danelectro, etc. The only thing I haven't tried to power is my Digitech WH-4.


Your WH-4 requires 9V AC power and the Godlyke only provides 9V DC. I wouldn't try it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Chito said:


> You can get the Voodoo Lab Pedal Power. It features 2 outputs that will power Line 6 modeling pedals. Pretty expensive tho.
> I looked around for one that I can use for the Tonebone (15Volts), Fulltone OCD (18volts), George Dennis Wah (9volts but reverse polarity) and the rest of my pedals. Haven't found one that can do all of the above.


...same here.

:frown: 

-dh


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

the Godlyke kit from Guitar Parts Canada is supposto come with a connector that reverses the polarity

http://www.stompin-ground.com/products/sgpowerall.htm


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

FYI Everyone, Guitar Parts Canada is sold out..


No worries though, because I was at L&M today, and picked it up for 10 dollars less than ordering it from Guitar Parts Canada.

Now Ive just gotta wait to get my DL4 back, and my pedal board will be back in business!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I just thought i'd leave a little note here...

Got my DL4 back today, and was a little worried that it wouldn't work with the Godlyke, because everyone seemed to not be too sure about it or not.. or that they experienced a lot of unwanted noise coming from the unit.

I can happily tell you all that the Godlyke power supply is the answer i've been looking for in a power supply unit. it does a wonderful job of powering all of my pedals using 2 daisy chains. Here's the setup I'm running at the moment.

(of course the godlyke is powering all of these pedals at the same time)
Morley Pro Series Wah/Volume
Goudie FX Compressor
Goudie FX 808+
Peterson Strobostomp
MXR Micro Amp
Line6 DL4

AGAIN!!! GET THIS POWER SUPPLY!! YOU WILL BE EXTREMELY HAPPY WITH IT!!


----------

